
Amazon wins patent for a flying warehouse that will deploy delivery drones - jessaustin
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/29/amazon-flying-warehouse-deploy-delivery-drones-patent.html
======
pbarnes_1
Prior Art: Storks, the movie.

